# quarter skins vs quarter panel



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am trying to decide to repair my quarters on my 66. Opgi sells quarter panels without the sail panel. Is it better to go the extra expense instead of just repairing the quarters with skins.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

In my opinion, a full quarter is better. Install as close to the way the factory did it. In the end you'll have a better product and less bodywork.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I replaced a full quarter on my 69. Let me tell you, it's a ton of work to do if you really do the whole quarter --- cutting all the spot welds to get the complete old one off - all 169 of them - took me a looong time and not a few spot weld cutter bits.

A lot depends on how damaged your current one is, where the damage is, and how your sheet metal welding skills are. These days, cutting out the damage and doing a partial replacement using a modern panel bonding adhesive instead of welding is a viable alternative and has a lot going for it. One thing is you don't have to worry about burning through the panel or warping it from the heat. Regardless of which method you choose you have to be very meticulous and take the time to get it right - including making sure every surface is properly coated so it won't rust. Especially the ones you can't see. This isn't a job you're going to want to have to do again in a few years when rust starts to bubble through your paint.

"Best" depends on what your car needs and the situation.

Bear


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

*quarter panel options*

Thanks for the info Bear. I am going to sand blast the quarters so that I can really check them out. I know I have rust on both lower quarters behind the wheel wells. There is some filler half way up the passenger side quarter. I keep finding small amounts of filler underneath the original paint that I can only guess that was put on at the factory. The drivers side quarter is dented in more than one place on drivers side and will need a skin or a quarter panel.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got lucky, I only needed to replace the lower 4" behind the rear wheels. I was able to do it below the trunk floor so you can't see the repair from inside the trunk. mine too had bondo on both sides that I needed to rework.


----------

